# Signmaster pro settings issue



## Mike219 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm having a problem finding the right settings. I'm using a ki-1350 plotter with signmaster pro. When I try to contour cut it tells me to place my cutter 1 inch under and to the right of the bottom mark and to set my origin. then it asks me to start reading the marks starting at the top right mark. Every video I have seen does not show this. And I also used a demo version of this and it worked like the YouTube videos not like what's happening now. Are there any settings that can change if I start reading at the actual mark or if I start 1 inch under and to the right? Because it makes me do this when I go to the nex mark as directed it moves incorrectly. Its 1 inch lower and to the right of the mark like it forgets that it asked me to put my origin 1 inch lower and to the right of it. Any Info would be appreciated.


----------

